# Hooking up LEDs to an ETC express 24/48



## ZDurler88 (Dec 20, 2012)

Where on the back of the board am I plugging in the dmx to connect to my LED's? The only output seems to be taken up by dmx already for something and the first universe is taken up. I've never had to hook LEDs up to this board before and am lost. I am only familiar with the hog. Also, any help with how to patch them in would be appreciated as well.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 20, 2012)

Connecting Color Faders To BLT’s Light Board: A Quick HowTo | Burien Little Theatre – News Blog

Use the female XLR5 port labeled "513-1024" for your LED units. (Just to the right of the one with the arrow above in the photo above.) Note that this port doesn't _have_ to be assigned to "dimmers" 513-1024. Under Setup/System Settings/Port Configuration, one can set whether Port 2 is universe 1 or 2, and what starting address it uses.

See also Programming Moving Lights on an ETC Express(ion) - ControlBooth .
.


----------



## ratthepoodle (Feb 3, 2013)

Our Express has the universe 2 distributed to panels around the auditorium. I just plugged in my DMX cable into that and set the addresses on each of the fixtures. To control them with the board, each channel that the fixture has(usually 7) controls a different parameter. You can treat each parameter like a normal fixture by typing in Chan ## Enter %% Enter. You can use this process to establish sub masters/cues and it is pretty much the same as conventionals.


----------



## hobbsies (Feb 4, 2013)

if they're 3pin, you need a 3 -> 5 pin adapter. They're pretty easy to make if you can solder.


----------



## Sparky2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

*How to run Led bars and control a standard dimmer rack at the same time?*

Ok, so I'm on the tech crew at my High School, and I am trying to get my school to purchase some led bars for our stage, as it would help out a lot in many of our productions. However, I still don't quite understand how I would run them. The light board in our theater is an ETC Express 24/48, and right now it controls a dimmer rack with a total of 48 dimmers. I know that most Led light bars are DMX, and so was wondering how I would configure them on the light board, to run alongside the dimmers that are already in place.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sparky2012 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: How to run Led bars and control a standard dimmer rack at the same time?*

Also, where would a good place be to get some Led light bars?

Thanks


----------



## Dustincoc (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: How to run Led bars and control a standard dimmer rack at the same time?*

An express 24/48 can control up to 96 channels so have 48 extra channels(assuming you are controling each dimmer seperately.) You would simply start assigning DMX addresses starting at 49.


----------



## jonliles (Mar 13, 2013)

Personally, I would run them out of universe 2. Set your starting dimmer to 49 in the setup >2 output configurations. I like maintaining my dimmers in Uni 1 channels 1 through 48, and my LEDs & scrollers on Uni 2.


----------



## kicknargel (Mar 13, 2013)

Do some searching here if you need help understanding DMX and universes. There's lots of great info. The express can output to two universes, which is a collection of 512 DMX addresses. (Confusingly, the express 24/48 only has 96 channels, so can only control 96 of the potential 1024 addresses individually.) Usually universe one is controlling your dimmers. To add LEDs, moving light, or other DMX devices, you can either connect them to universe 2, or there's usually a DMX out on your dimmers, allowing you to daisy chain onto universe 1. Then you set addresses on the fixtures, and patch them to desired channels on the console.


----------

